# Shig anonymous



## rami_m

Well, show me what you got.


----------



## chefcomesback




----------



## rennet

I cleaned up my 240mm gyuto with some fingerstones a few days ago.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

despite not using it for months, I still can't force myself to sell it.


----------



## ramenlegend

I need me one of them Icanhaschzbrgr handles!


----------



## Asteger

rennet said:


>



Not easy to get the polish lines straight and just-so. Looks good in this close up at least. Fingerstones over the entire cladding?



icanhaschzbrgr said:


> despite not using it for months, I still can't force myself to sell it.



Lovely, though I prefer less of a fine polish. Why aren't you using it?


----------



## turbochef422

View attachment 26127


----------



## Seth

http://s64.photobucket.com/user/Seth3468/media/IMG_0344_zps37ade7d8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Plus a few more.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Asteger said:


> Lovely, though I prefer less of a fine polish. Why aren't you using it?


I can't stand when my lovely polish is ruined by patina 
Use mostly with Kato and stainless Toshihiro.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Seth said:


> Plus a few more.


I feel like this thread can be closed after such images


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## Matus

What is the 3rd one from right?

Shig is one of the few carbon knives I would try to keep clean just to enjoy that amazing finish.


----------



## Seth

That is a 180 kitegi (never got that spelling). The bad photo does not pick up the layers. I have a 240 version with Marko handle which is my goto. One of my favorites, not in the picture, is a 210 yani made by one of the shig kids.

Sorry, 3rd from right is a handy 190 mirioshi deba.


----------



## Matus

Thank you - it really looks lovely. But it seems like you need a longer knife rack to continue that Shig collection


----------



## Seth

Yeah, six more. Petty, nakiri... Time to sell. But then the Aussie's would win the shig race.


----------



## rennet

Asteger said:


> Not easy to get the polish lines straight and just-so. Looks good in this close up at least. Fingerstones over the entire cladding?



Yup, I picked up some bits of uchigomori a couple years ago and have been splitting it for finger stones.


----------



## jimbob

Been a few come and go


----------



## jimbob

300 yo suji 210 yo gyuto 180 kitaeji petty and 210 kitaeji usuba


----------



## brainsausage

Seth said:


> http://s64.photobucket.com/user/Seth3468/media/IMG_0344_zps37ade7d8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> Plus a few more.



I'll make you a deal: Bring that collection of awesome to Maine, I'll feed you some of the best BBQ in the states til you tap out, and all you have to do is let me fondle alla them Shigs...


----------



## Mute-on

The Kurouchi trio ... 

210 Gyuto
165 Santoku
165 Nakiri


----------



## Mute-on

Shigs anonymous ... :wink:


----------



## Mute-on

Photo got cut off for some reason ... a few more anonymous Shigs


----------



## XooMG

I should probably give my Shigefusa some attention.


----------



## Asteger

Even their stacked indigo boxes look spectacular


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!!


----------



## Seth

Figured I would put the little yanagi made by the younger Shig son. I wish Maxim would get more of these. It is a great little slicer that works well trimming pork loin, butterfly chicken, etc. Marko handled 240 is the goto. It has a large flat area that allows chopping at 1/2 to 2/3 down for more wrist and less elbow when chopping. Obligatory apology for cell phone photo.


----------



## glestain

Rami, where's yours?


----------



## cclin




----------



## brainsausage

cclin said:


>



Who did the handles Charles?


----------



## cclin

brainsausage said:


> Who did the handles Charles?



Marko made handle & saya for shig kitaji gyuto, Mike Henry did the handle for shig kasumi gyuto.


----------



## drawman623

The deba has seen some action. I hear it calling for love at night. I'll strop her happy again soon.


----------



## Sack of lemons

I have got a 270 gyuto, 255 mioroshi deba, 210 and 180 deba, 300 yanagiba, 180 muki, custom hankotsu all in kitaeji, but no pictures as of yet. Maybe next week...


----------



## Dardeau

It makes me really glad that there are all these Shigs that are getting use! That deba looks happy, it was meant to see fish!


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Pre-fight weigh-in:








Post-fight picture op:


----------



## drawman623

Dardeau said:


> It makes me really glad that there are all these Shigs that are getting use! That deba looks happy, it was meant to see fish!



With a little care, their original beauty always seems to return. I too like the appearance of a working knife; wear from use is a beautiful thing. Here is the same deba a few hours after I posted that pic. 





A few strokes on the strop felt and it is ready to break down another striper


----------



## Dardeau

The finish came back pretty nicely. How does it cut? I usually touch up the microbevel on my deba to bring back cutting ability and don't worry about the whole bevel until I sharpen it again.


----------



## Asteger

People often complain that Shigs are more reactive, esp kasumi. (I think the less finely polished finish on the cladding has a lot to do with that - more surface area for rust.) However, one thing I like about them is they're otherwise easy to maintain - nice to sharpen, easy to re-finish.


----------



## drawman623

Dardeau said:


> The finish came back pretty nicely. How does it cut? I usually touch up the microbevel on my deba to bring back cutting ability and don't worry about the whole bevel until I sharpen it again.



I have no issues with this knife though it feels less sensitive than I would like. I hear bones as the tip passes along the spine but I don't always feel them. I tend to cut with a pinch hold rather than using a point grip. The knife holds an edge quite well. I recently bought a Watanabe unagisaki with intent to make the initial dorsal cut through the skin using the eel knife inverted. This will take some of the more punishing use away from the Shig. I don't scale my fish. I skin the fillets but the initial cut pits the edge against some pretty tough scales. I make it a habit to touch up the edge after each use...though a fishing trip may leave me too tired to do the work immediately.


----------



## Luvwine

Until today, the only Shig I have is the 150 Kasumi petty. Today, I ordered a 240 Kitaeji Gyuto. You guys are a bad influence......&#128540;


----------



## toddnmd

Luvwine said:


> Until today, the only Shig I have is the 150 Kasumi petty. Today, I ordered a 240 Kitaeji Gyuto. You guys are a bad influence......&#128540;



Sounds like you just jumped into the deep end!


----------



## Luvwine

toddnmd said:


> Sounds like you just jumped into the deep end!



Yes and the Shig was not the only knife I bought today! Darn Maxim and his email saying he had Katos and Shigs.....evil, I tell you, just evil!


----------



## Seth

Any unusual shigs out there? Maxim had that 300mm eel knife for example. A shig kiritske? I have this suspicion that there are interesting shigs that never make it out of Japan...


----------



## Mute-on

Seth said:


> Any unusual shigs out there? Maxim had that 300mm eel knife for example. A shig kiritske? I have this suspicion that there are interesting shigs that never make it out of Japan...



That's my suspicion too. Where are all the mukimono, kiritsuke, miroishi deba, yo petty ... ?

Anyway, as Rami reminded me, I can't have them all ...


----------



## rami_m

Mute-on said:


> That's my suspicion too. Where are all the mukimono, kiritsuke, miroishi deba, yo petty ... ?
> 
> Anyway, as Rami reminded me, I can't have them all ...



You can still try


----------



## Mute-on

rami_m said:


> You can still try



Oh, I will


----------



## Matus

Honesuki Kasumi 165mm - my only Shigefusa so far. It looks a bit different now as I changed the handle for burned chestnut and tried to work on the wide bevel which is now full with patchy sharpening traces (I have some learning ahead of me when it comes to wide bevels):


----------



## TheDispossessed

Matus said:


> Honesuki Kasumi 165mm - my only Shigefusa so far. It looks a bit different now as I changed the handle for burned chestnut and tried to work on the wide bevel which is now full with patchy sharpening traces (I have some learning ahead of me when it comes to wide bevels):



Man, shigs just have these perfect proportions, it's like some Fibonacci sh#t.


----------



## Asteger

Seth said:


> Any unusual shigs out there?





Mute-on said:


> Where are all the mukimono, kiritsuke, miroishi deba, yo petty ... ?



Some mioroshi so far, and a surprising number of square-tipped Kanto-style usuba. (The one Shig I currently have. Classic.)



Matus said:


> Honesuki Kasumi 165mm - my only Shigefusa so far. It looks a bit different now as I changed the handle for burned chestnut and tried to work on the wide bevel which is now full with patchy sharpening traces (I have some learning ahead of me when it comes to wide bevels):



Wooo, very nice knife. Should have kept the original handle, though! I think Shig's ho-wood handle maker is the best.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Well, this is the only member of my Shig family so far...Modest but lovely indeed! 165mm KU Nakiri
View attachment 26205


----------



## Matus

Asteger said:


> Wooo, very nice knife. Should have kept the original handle, though! I think Shig's ho-wood handle maker is the best.



I still have the original handle. The knife is better to handle with burned chestnut though. The original handle had not apparently received any treatment before it was shipped and after it got wet for the first time the grain raised and the handle also lost some of its looks. Since I have replaced it I have worked on the original handle a bit (light polishing and few coats of board butter) and it actually is much nicer now - both looks and feel. The knife is on loan currently. Once it gets back I may reconsider which handle I will put on it.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Asteger said:


> I think Shig's ho-wood handle maker is the best.


Yes! best I've seen and felt.


----------



## Seth

Kitaeji kiritsuke? Has to be one out there. Love the honesuki. Where can I get one?


----------



## Matus

Seth said:


> Love the honesuki. Where can I get one?


Mine came from Maksim (I was/am on his Shigefusa & Kato email list). He had 3 at the time (few months back) and I was lucky to snatch one of them. Drop him an email to see when/whether he will have more available again.


----------



## Asteger

Matus said:


> I still have the original handle. The knife is better to handle with burned chestnut though. The original handle had not apparently received any treatment before it was shipped and after it got wet for the first time the grain raised and the handle also lost some of its looks. Since I have replaced it I have worked on the original handle a bit (light polishing and few coats of board butter) and it actually is much nicer now - both looks and feel. The knife is on loan currently. Once it gets back I may reconsider which handle I will put on it.



I can't remember in which thread, but someone recently had an insightful comment related to this - about how the grain raises, as you said, on the ho-wood and your handle ends up being the most practical, grip-friendly handle you should want (so long as you don't oil it, and I don't think they do this in Japan). No coincidence, I think, and trust the makers I'd say. Really, the customs are (sometimes only) an improvement visually, but maybe not practically. At any rate, hard to go wrong with a knife-beauty like that.


----------



## TheDispossessed

it was Huw looking for materials for a deba handle. 
also, a lot of japanese chefs sand their handles down every day to keep them clean. thy couldn't have a more different approach to knife handles than the American custom handle lovers .


Asteger said:


> I can't remember in which thread, but someone recently had an insightful comment related to this - about how the grain raises, as you said, on the ho-wood and your handle ends up being the most practical, grip-friendly handle you should want (so long as you don't oil it, and I don't think they do this in Japan). No coincidence, I think, and trust the makers I'd say. Really, the customs are (sometimes only) an improvement visually, but maybe not practically. At any rate, hard to go wrong with a knife-beauty like that.


----------



## Matus

Indeed - once the ho wood gets wet and the grain raises in becomes more grippy, but I did not find that feel particularly pleasant. Also - the un-oiled handle will quickly absorb all possible kinds of dirt. Somehow not my thing. May still be practical though.


----------



## Asteger

TheDispossessed said:


> a lot of japanese chefs sand their handles down every day to keep them clean



Yes, I was wondering about this. Explains why some old knives not only have sliver-like blades, worn away after umpteen sharpenings, but also these odd hour-glass shaped handles.


----------



## MrOli

TheDispossessed said:


> Well, this is the only member of my Shig family so far...Modest but lovely indeed! 165mm KU Nakiri
> View attachment 26205
> 
> View attachment 26206



Those Kurouchi Shigs are my favourites in the range, rustic yet refined!


----------



## schanop

Back from my holidays, so let's revive the thread with not so common Shig. Let's start with a KU Shig chukabocho. This is a full size 215x105 390g thin slicer. Long neck and small wa handle make it feel a little bit more weird than usual, but not a problem giving some time.


----------



## milesonend

jimbob said:


> View attachment 26128
> 
> Been a few come and go



whoa where'd you snag that suji?


----------



## jimbob

Maxsims dangerous emails....


----------



## Seth

Not unusual but this tight pattern, I haven't seen so much on gyutos.


----------



## schanop

Cool, Seth. I haven't seen many Shig kitaeji with that amount of density. There was one of Maxim's own petty 180. It looks as dense as Kato's kikuryu/damascus.


----------



## schanop

On one side, it looks like an ordinary Shig KU santoku; on the other side, it is not.


----------



## TheDispossessed

what in the hell?


schanop said:


> On one side, it looks like an ordinary Shig KU santoku; on the other side, it is not.


----------



## chiffonodd

TheDispossessed said:


> what in the hell?



+1 what is going on there


----------



## schanop

Just how it's been shaped and sharpened.


----------



## cheflarge

NO WAY........ Ura and everything! :bigeek:


----------



## Matus

That looks like a blend of a santoku and an usuba ...


----------



## schanop

cheflarge said:


> NO WAY........ Ura and everything! :bigeek:





Matus said:


> That looks like a blend of a santoku and an usuba ...



:lolsign: You are both right. It is a single bevel Santoku, and a very very thin one. At least it is a hell lot thinner than other usubas that I have, and had.


----------



## Seth

Did you do that?? Funny that I was thinking of starting a thread on how much modification people do (not knife makers) or have the guts to do. I got so tired of fingerprints messing up a mirror polish on the table of a kiritsuke with engraved kanji that I took the whole surface of the table to the stones and did my own mirror polish - losing the texture of the kanji. It looks nice but I think you have to be in a bad mood to do that to a $650 knife. ha...


----------



## cheflarge

Simply AWESOME!!! &#128525;


----------



## schanop

Seth said:


> Did you do that?? Funny that I was thinking of starting a thread on how much modification people do (not knife makers) or have the guts to do. I got so tired of fingerprints messing up a mirror polish on the table of a kiritsuke with engraved kanji that I took the whole surface of the table to the stones and did my own mirror polish - losing the texture of the kanji. It looks nice but I think you have to be in a bad mood to do that to a $650 knife. ha...



This was straight from Iizuka-san. Maxim got three a while back, and he mentioned that these were from old stock made years ago.


----------



## schanop

Here is my Shigefusa Western set: kitaeji 240 gyuto, kitaeji 150 petty, and Yoshihide kasumi 270 Suji.










Also used to own this Kasumi 240 gyuto, but Huw now posses it and he loves it so much which is a good thing.


----------



## orange

Seth said:


> Not unusual but this tight pattern, I haven't seen so much on gyutos.



Is this really a kitaeji, not kato kikuryu?
I have never seen such a dense kitaeji so far.


----------



## Seth

Just your basic kitaeji shig. I should try to count the layers. I have seen a lot of kitaeji shigs and I do think this is somewhat unusual. This is a 180mm baby gyuto and is also very thin. I have had a couple of "matched pairs" and sometimes the kitaeji is thinner, sometimes thicker. The 180 kasumi partner in this case is a tad thicker. But I had a pair of 270s where the kasumi was thinner.


----------



## orange

Seth said:


> Just your basic kitaeji shig. I should try to count the layers. I have seen a lot of kitaeji shigs and I do think this is somewhat unusual. This is a 180mm baby gyuto and is also very thin. I have had a couple of "matched pairs" and sometimes the kitaeji is thinner, sometimes thicker. The 180 kasumi partner in this case is a tad thicker. But I had a pair of 270s where the kasumi was thinner.



that is an amazing pattern!! Shig should produce more of those.


----------



## MrOli

:bliss:

I shall soon find out what the noise is all about. 165 KU Santoku coming this way!


----------



## MrOli

It is here.

First of all the KU finish is incredibly smooth, it is completely different to the roughness of my Murata which shows the hammer blows. The edge is a mirror and the weight just as I like it for the knife to go through foods with minimal effort.

The only thing I will have to adapt to is the absence of a flat spot, the edge is a continuous curve from heel to tip so in that way it is very different to my Fujiwara Maboroshi. I see it as an opportunity to refine my technique. Blade thickness is more than what I am used to but it does not get in the way, my blue Murata Nakiri performs marginally better on carrots but it does not have smooth action of the Shig for the rest. 

Performance is just excellent, your push cut and chopping action are accompanied by impeccable cutting power and even rocking is easy thanks to the good clearance and the edge shape. The unpolished area between the KU finish and the mirror edge is already taking a gentle patina after a pound of vegetables. Food release is as good as it gets.

Overall I am very impressed by the fit and finish, the performance and how this knife already feels like an old friend in hand. Best of all the price point is fantastic and constitutes a superb entry level offer in the world of Shigefusa. A definite keeper...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

:zombiegrave:
I'm surprised Smurfmacaw hasn't posted here yet lol. 

In an attempt to overcome my "hoarding tendencies", I sold my shig display set :shocked3:





I relapsed shortly afterwards and got another Kitaeji gyuto :knife:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

tjangula said:


> :zombiegrave:
> I'm surprised Smurfmacaw hasn't posted here yet lol.
> 
> In an attempt to overcome my "hoarding tendencies", I sold my shig display set :shocked3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I relapsed shortly afterwards and got another Kitaeji gyuto :knife:



Lol, if I could have bought some cherries I would have posted the perfect picture. You are forever in my debt for providing my dream knife.....I've eaten poutine several times since just to worship at the shrine of the Nanook dude that helped me out. I was shocked when you succumbed to the borg and was assimilated......


----------



## Miho

Smurf, you took tanners 240 kitaeji shig Gyuto?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Yes I did and I'm not ashamed of it! It needed to be used.


----------



## Miho

Smurfmacaw said:


> Yes I did and I'm not ashamed of it! It needed to be used.



:thumbsup: knives are meant to be used.


----------



## brainsausage

Miho said:


> :thumbsup: knives are meant to be used.



+1000000000000000000000


----------



## brainsausage

Dunno why it lumped Asteger's comment in there...

Fixed that. D.


----------



## Zweber12

Dangerous hobby/passion... seriously:


----------



## Asteger

Zweber12 said:


> Dangerous hobby/passion... seriously:...



Photos like this are serious justification for a Shig-only existence. Very nice.



brainsausage said:


> Dunno why it lumped Asteger's comment in there...Fixed that. D.



No idea what this was about, something of my usual blah blah?


----------



## Mute-on

Zweber12 said:


> Dangerous hobby/passion... seriously:



I can spot a large number of gaps in that lineup. You have a long way to go, many Shigs to capture from the wild :whistling:

Seriously, you have a bad case of Shigefitis. Sorry, I can't help you


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Mute-on said:


> I can spot a large number of gaps in that lineup. You have a long way to go, many Shigs to capture from the wild :whistling:
> 
> Seriously, you have a bad case of Shigefitis. Sorry, I can't help you



Sounds like Pokemons.....


----------



## brainsausage

Asteger said:


> Photos like this are serious justification for a Shig-only existence. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what this was about, something of my usual blah blah?



It was a comment of yours from a page or two back. Nothing at all to do with the quote I commented on. Kinda weird. Thanks for deleting it Dave.


----------



## j22582536

here is my shigefusa lineup (forgot to add my kurouchi nakiri in to the family photo...)


----------



## Mute-on

Very nice selection there j22... Well played Sir, well played :thumbsup:

Cheers

J


----------



## Asteger

j22582536 said:


> here is my shigefusa lineup



Holly... Somebody appears to have a kitaeji fetish, huh? The photo is disfigured, however, by the presence of lowly kasumis. Sort it out :eyebrow:

But photos like this warm the heart. This one alone could suggest a shift in the global Shig axis away from the southern hemisphere. Is Canada the new Oz?



brainsausage said:


> It was a comment of yours from a page or two back. Nothing at all to do with the quote I commented on. Kinda weird. Thanks for deleting it Dave.



No worries. Mods delete my comments all the time.:groucho:


----------



## bonestter

MrOli said:


> It is here.
> 
> First of all the KU finish is incredibly smooth, it is completely different to the roughness of my Murata which shows the hammer blows. The edge is a mirror and the weight just as I like it for the knife to go through foods with minimal effort.
> 
> The only thing I will have to adapt to is the absence of a flat spot, the edge is a continuous curve from heel to tip so in that way it is very different to my Fujiwara Maboroshi. I see it as an opportunity to refine my technique. Blade thickness is more than what I am used to but it does not get in the way, my blue Murata Nakiri performs marginally better on carrots but it does not have smooth action of the Shig for the rest.
> 
> Performance is just excellent, your push cut and chopping action are accompanied by impeccable cutting power and even rocking is easy thanks to the good clearance and the edge shape. The unpolished area between the KU finish and the mirror edge is already taking a gentle patina after a pound of vegetables. Food release is as good as it gets.
> 
> Overall I am very impressed by the fit and finish, the performance and how this knife already feels like an old friend in hand. Best of all the price point is fantastic and constitutes a superb entry level offer in the world of Shigefusa. A definite keeper...



This post needs pics


----------



## j22582536

Asteger said:


> Holly... Somebody appears to have a kitaeji fetish, huh? The photo is disfigured, however, by the presence of lowly kasumis. Sort it out :eyebrow:



lol, do you meant photo like this instead?:spiteful:


----------



## Zweber12

j22582536 said:


> lol, do you meant photo like this instead?



it does not exist: [heads off emoji]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I'm happy that Smurfmacaw is happy now that he has his dream knife. I'll always be a fan of Kitaeji so the hunt will continue (which may result in letting go of the 210 gyuto)


----------



## mikedtran

Not that it matters that much as everyone loves the core steel, but was curious if anyone else had heard that the core steel is Takefu V1 (http://zknives.com/knives/steels/v1.shtml)?

I've seen it listed as such on a couple European websites, not sure if they are just copying each other or providing solid information. 

------------------------------------------------

Also I am receiving a 165mm Kitaeji Santoku on Wednesday/Thursday (that I ordered a while ago and completely forgot about till I got the shipping confirmation). Wanted to give the Shig addicts in this thread first shot at trade offers before I post it to BST. Looking for Katos, DTs, something interesting (can add cash). Shoot me a PM =)

If this violates any rules of posting outside of BST, Moderators, please feel free to edit it out.


----------



## chinacats

mikedtran said:


> Not that it matters that much as everyone loves the core steel, but was curious if anyone else had heard that the core steel is Takefu V1 (http://zknives.com/knives/steels/v1.shtml)?
> 
> I've seen it listed as such on a couple European websites, not sure if they are just copying each other or providing solid information.



No I don't believe so, from what I understand it is Swedish and not Japanese steel.


----------



## j22582536

chinacats said:


> No I don't believe so, from what I understand it is Swedish and not Japanese steel.



yeah, I've heard that the core is Swedish Assab K120C powder steel


----------



## mikedtran

After some digging came across V1 Special (http://www.zknives.com/knives/steels/steelgraph.php?nm=v-toku1&ss=1)

Description - Takefu steel made out of Swedish iron ore.

Thoughts? Also couldn't seem to find the K120C info, but I'm also on my mobile.


----------



## chinacats

Gator's steel chart shows 120c as .58 carbon and calls it mediocre knife steel so I doubt that's it. I'll go with Swedish carbon (shares steel w/ Heiji I believe) and say that whatever it is that he (they) have the magic recipe for making it awesome. Another fine example of people being overly curious when it really doesn't matter (of which I too can be guilty).

Cheers


----------



## j22582536

I read it from a few Chinese websites and forums, this is one of them (for anyone who can also read Chinese):

http://www.yanmodiy.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=766


----------



## Zweber12

Some times I wonder why there is not a Wiki page for these knives. KKF contains a wealth of knowledge that could be aggregated...


----------



## chinacats

Knowledge or potential misinformation...:scratchhead:


----------



## mikedtran

These two came in the mail today. I was going to let them go, but I'm VERY tempted to keep them...

*Kitaeji Santoku*
Edge Length: 168mm
Height: 48.5mm
Balance Point:
Handle Length: 125mm
Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel

*Kitaeji Nakiri*
Edge Length: 164mm
Height: 52.5mm
Handle Length: 126mm
Balance Point at 30mm in front of the heel


----------



## ynot1985

Keep for sure!!


----------



## Zweber12

mikedtran said:


> These two came in the mail today. I was going to let them go, but I'm VERY tempted to keep them...



Please keep me in mind when you want to offload the 210mm Kasumi Gyuto! Will take the Kitaeji Nakiri as well, will save on shipping cost! ;-)


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> Please keep me in mind when you want to offload the 210mm Kasumi Gyuto! Will take the Kitaeji Nakiri as well, will save on shipping cost! ;-)



Will do. I might offload it when I get a western Shig =D


----------



## Mute-on

mikedtran said:


> Will do. I might offload it when I get a western Shig =D



Nah


----------



## Smurfmacaw

mikedtran said:


> These two came in the mail today. I was going to let them go, but I'm VERY tempted to keep them...
> 
> *Kitaeji Santoku*
> Edge Length: 168mm
> Height: 48.5mm
> Balance Point:
> Handle Length: 125mm
> Balance Point at 5mm in front of the heel
> 
> *Kitaeji Nakiri*
> Edge Length: 164mm
> Height: 52.5mm
> Handle Length: 126mm
> Balance Point at 30mm in front of the heel



The santoku needs to be with its family on my knife bar!


----------



## bryan03

schanop said:


> Back from my holidays, so let's revive the thread with not so common Shig. Let's start with a KU Shig chukabocho. This is a full size 215x105 390g thin slicer. Long neck and small wa handle make it feel a little bit more weird than usual, but not a problem giving some time.



:fanning:


----------



## Dardeau

I kind of what to find out who bought that 270mm mioroshi from a few rounds back. You know, just to see how it is doing, if it is meeting any interesting fish, never to harass the purchaser to sell it to me in a SmurfMacaw/tjangula kind of way...


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Dardeau said:


> I kind of what to find out who bought that 270mm mioroshi from a few rounds back. You know, just to see how it is doing, if it is meeting any interesting fish, never to harass the purchaser to sell it to me in a SmurfMacaw/tjangula kind of way...



:angel2:


----------



## Dardeau

I am only looking after it's welfare!


----------



## alterwisser

schanop said:


> Back from my holidays, so let's revive the thread with not so common Shig. Let's start with a KU Shig chukabocho. This is a full size 215x105 390g thin slicer. Long neck and small wa handle make it feel a little bit more weird than usual, but not a problem giving some time.



Where from????


----------



## Mute-on

Smurfmacaw said:


> :angel2:



One here too


----------



## schanop

alterwisser said:


> Where from????



That one was from Maxim. He also made the custom saya for me too.


----------



## lumo

Dardeau said:


> I kind of what to find out who bought that 270mm mioroshi from a few rounds back. You know, just to see how it is doing, if it is meeting any interesting fish, never to harass the purchaser to sell it to me in a SmurfMacaw/tjangula kind of way...



Big tilefish, striped bass and American reds, nothing too exotic yet...that will change with the spot I'll be working next month.


----------



## Dardeau

Good! I'm glad it didn't get collected! If you find yourself working in a steakhouse, you know where to find me...


----------



## Lefty

This is from the other, other Shig post. I didn't want to continue the hijack, so here it is: 1970's NOS 270mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba. 





















As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm not a collector, in my opinion, but it would take an awful lot to pry this from my hands. I'm very lucky to have it.


----------



## TheDispossessed

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Lefty said:


> This is from the other, other Shig post. I didn't want to continue the hijack, so here it is: 1970's NOS 270mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm not a collector, in my opinion, but it would take an awful lot to pry this from my hands. I'm very lucky to have it.


----------



## glestain

Nice piece!


----------



## glestain

Just wonder, how to tell it's from 1970's?


----------



## jklip13

The ura is in remarkable shape for its age


----------



## bryan03

wow ! that's nice !
:bigeek:


----------



## Asteger

Lefty said:


> 1970's NOS 270mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba. ... As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm not a collector, in my opinion, but it would take an awful lot to pry this from my hands. I'm very lucky to have it.



I'm not sure why, but the apparent recent upsurge in Shig-collecting gets on my nerves a bit, so good on you for not 'collecting'. I don't mean to put a damper on things, but I'm just curious how you became confident about this knife's age and origins and also how's this interesting in your view? I haven't heard of 'old' Shigs being sold. I've seen a couple of old Shig pictures, including one spotted by Maxim in Kyoto, presumably through the help of his Japanese partner. Also, 1 or more others on Japanese blogs. Oddly, they actually looked more unlike current Shigs than this, with recent Shigs definitely winning out, but I'd have no idea by comparison about the age of this one. Nice specimen, although it looks like the tip's had some rough times in the past.


----------



## glestain

Asteger, do you have pics or link to show the old Shig?


----------



## Asteger

glestain said:


> Asteger, do you have pics or link to show the old Shig?



Possible but would take a lot of digging on my part!


----------



## Dardeau

It looks remarkably like a shig of today. The tip looks a little different from mine, and the shinogi is a little bit lower/ends sooner right at tip than mine did originally. I've changed the geometry of mine a little to match my preference but I think it was still higher than the vintage one.


----------



## Dardeau

Thanks again for posting these, it's pretty cool to see a knife that old from a still active maker.


----------



## Lefty

You know, I could be wrong. It came from a very reputable source, but that isn't to say it isn't. Hmm


----------



## mikedtran

I may or may not have two more KU shigs coming to me...:fanning:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> I may or may not have two more KU shigs coming to me...:fanning:



Better make some room by selling me that nib Kitaeji nakiri :happymug:


----------



## mikedtran

Hi I'm Michael and I really really need help...you know its bad when you aren't even buying kitchen knives anymore.


----------



## schanop

Mike, you can start wood working and get into Japanese tools world. There are a lot more Shigefusa in that domain.



mikedtran said:


> Hi I'm Michael and I really really need help...you know its bad when you aren't even buying kitchen knives anymore.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Hi I'm Michael and I really really need help...you know its bad when you aren't even buying kitchen knives anymore.



I can help you sell me the NIB Kitaeji nakiri :whistling:

My shipment is likely going to be departing from CA in a few days so now is the time to act! Just gimme your PayPal and we can make it happen


----------



## Doug

Perhaps you need one of,,,,these http://www.japan-tool.com/zc/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_32&products_id=576


----------



## mikedtran

I snapped up the one 210mm KU Nakiri from JWW...this thing feels great, it really feels like a shorter in height Chinese cleaver =)

This will likely be a favorite in the kitchen.

Picture next to its little brother.


----------



## j22582536

mikedtran said:


> I snapped up the one 210mm KU Nakiri from JWW...this thing feels great, it really feels like a shorter in height Chinese cleaver =)
> 
> This will likely be a favorite in the kitchen.
> 
> Picture next to its little brother.



what a huge nakiri you got there~:bigeek:


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Just put the 210 Kasumi that I got from Eric here through its paces tonight. Made some chicken and steak stir fry. This Kasumi is as good or better than than my 240 Damascus. Going through all the protein and veggies created an instant patina that makes this thing look like a 20 dollar beater..... But it sure does cut well..... I'd post a picture but I would hate to post a less than perfect looking shig..... Ha Ha.


----------



## ynot1985

How does the 210 cut? That's as long as the gyuto I use.. Damn


----------



## mikedtran

Chicagohawkie said:


> Just put the 210 Kasumi that I got from Eric here through its paces tonight. Made some chicken and steak stir fry. This Kasumi is as good or better than than my 240 Damascus. Going through all the protein and veggies created an instant patina that makes this thing look like a 20 dollar beater..... But it sure does cut well..... I'd post a picture but I would hate to post a less than perfect looking shig..... Ha Ha.



I think the patina is half the beauty!

Fresh pictures after refreshing my Kasumi, then taking it to a steak dinner =)


----------



## mikedtran

ynot1985 said:


> How does the 210 cut? That's as long as the gyuto I use.. Damn



Just did a quick test cut, but it cuts amazing. Will try to find a meal with tons of veggie prep and really put it through its paces.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Cuts very well. Has a large flat area which I like at the heel and then sweeps nicely towards the tip. I chopped, push cut and rocked with this and was very impressed with her initial outing. I'll be using this one exclusively for the rest of the week to see she'll make the cut. I'm pretty sure it will replace one of my 210s so thinking this will be around for a while. It's an expensive but nice tool.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

mikedtran said:


> I think the patina is half the beauty!
> 
> Fresh pictures after refreshing my Kasumi, then taking it to a steak dinner =)



Mike,
You have some nice blue patina going on there. Mine unfortunately was cursed with the yellow - orange barf patina. It's ok, it'll eventually turn into grey - black like the Damascus. 

Scott


----------



## mikedtran

Chicagohawkie said:


> Mike,
> You have some nice blue patina going on there. Mine unfortunately was cursed with the yellow - orange barf patina. It's ok, it'll eventually turn into grey - black like the Damascus.
> 
> Scott



Before I cleaned up the knife I was able to get a stable blue patina with the "partially cooked" chicken breast technique. Have you found that the generally blue patina hasn't been sable?


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Once I get knives I just use them, it will turn grey like all the others. When I got into j knives I got all stainless knives to keep the maintence to a minimum, now all I use are carbons and I don't care what they look like. Ha Ha


----------



## ynot1985

what's this chicken breast technique?



mikedtran said:


> Before I cleaned up the knife I was able to get a stable blue patina with the "partially cooked" chicken breast technique. Have you found that the generally blue patina hasn't been sable?


----------



## mikedtran

ynot1985 said:


> what's this chicken breast technique?



From a not to be spoken of ex-members blog =p

"If you then bake a chicken breast in the oven until totally cooked through and slice the mustard patinated knife through the breast to divide it in two flat slices so all of the blade is evenly heated from the chicken meat and covered with the hot protein, you will get a blueish patina. Use the sliced chicken like the cheesecloth and cover the blade with warm protein juices."

Then another member suggested slightly undercooked chicken breast would do a better job (which it did). I used my immersion circulator to take the chicken breast to 130f-135f.


----------



## krx927

mikedtran said:


> From a not to be spoken of ex-members blog =p
> 
> "If you then bake a chicken breast in the oven until totally cooked through and slice the mustard patinated knife through the breast to divide it in two flat slices so all of the blade is evenly heated from the chicken meat and covered with the hot protein, you will get a blueish patina. Use the sliced chicken like the cheesecloth and cover the blade with warm protein juices."
> 
> Then another member suggested slightly undercooked chicken breast would do a better job (which it did). I used my immersion circulator to take the chicken breast to 130f-135f.



Mike, I see you took my method to another level


----------



## mikedtran

Today I almost decided to put two to three of my Shigs up for sale (2 KUs and a Gyuto)...does this mean I'm not as addicted?

Then again I have 3 Yanagibas...Zweber12 we are both Shig addicts with a particular yanagiba problem


----------



## Zweber12

mikedtran said:


> Zweber12 we are both Shig addicts with a particular yanagiba problem



lol, I would consider my affinity for Shigs the least of my problems...


----------



## mikedtran

Zweber12 said:


> lol, I would consider my affinity for Shigs the least of my problems...



hahahha I've decided to release a bunch of my Shigs in the next week or two. Just waiting on the kitaeji mukimono and a kitaeji 210mm yanagiba. Have a family picture and then release 6-7 (1 Kasumi, 5+ KUs, and maybe a Kitaeji)

I'm turning a leaf guys!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> hahahha I've decided to release a bunch of my Shigs in the next week or two. Just waiting on the kitaeji mukimono and a kitaeji 210mm yanagiba. Have a family picture and then release 6-7 (1 Kasumi, 5+ KUs, and maybe a Kitaeji)
> 
> I'm turning a leaf guys!



Dibs on the Kitaeji nakiri!!! :nunchucks:


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Nah, he's going to sell me the kitaeji santoku.....I'm still hoping all those shig's I sent to Mike Riggen show back up someday...thinking of a trip to Hawaii to retrieve them personally. (nicely, would make a good vacay for she who must be obeyed - she does not allow conflict).


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Hopefully it doesn't have to go that far That is one spot I wouldn't want to be in, although the vacation sounds nice.


----------



## Miho

You selling the 210 yosihide nakiri?

Your quick trigger got it before I could get it.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

He just likes teasing lol.


----------



## chinacats

mikedtran said:


> hahahha I've decided to release a bunch of my Shigs in the next week or two. Just waiting on the kitaeji mukimono and a kitaeji 210mm yanagiba. Have a family picture and then release 6-7 (1 Kasumi, 5+ KUs, and maybe a Kitaeji)
> 
> I'm turning a leaf guys!



:detective: I'm just curious to find out what's under the next leaf? :scratchhead:


----------



## mikedtran

chinacats said:


> :detective: I'm just curious to find out what's under the next leaf? :scratchhead:



I've got my eyes on a Billipp or two or three...

Right now I'm actually thinking about moving 2 Kasumis, 5 KUs, and thinking about selling 3 Kitaejis O_O - that actually will cut my collection down by a little more than half.

Mike and Tanner I got you guys first lined up on the Nakiri and Santoku =)


----------



## mikedtran

Miho said:


> You selling the 210 yosihide nakiri?
> 
> Your quick trigger got it before I could get it.



Unfortunately that is one of the ones I won't part with for some time.

My 210mm is actually not a Yosihide Nakiri, I got the Shigefusa one from JWW that came out at the same time as the Yosihide on JNS

Unless Yosihide is not stamping with the Shigefusa stamp, hard to say since JNS didn't post a picture


----------



## KimBronnum

Yoshihide nakiri has its own stamp - not Shige. There were one of the kurouchi nakiris at the latest gathering at Maksims place. 
- Kim


----------



## mikedtran

KimBronnum said:


> Yoshihide nakiri has its own stamp - not Shige. There were one of the kurouchi nakiris at the latest gathering at Maksims place.
> - Kim



Thanks for the info! =)

Would love to compare the Yosihide vs. the Shigefusa 210mm Nakiri :knife:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Mike and Tanner I got you guys first lined up on the Nakiri and Santoku =)



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Hianyiaw

Any petty for sale mike :doublethumbsup:? Would love to get one to add to my collection


----------



## mikedtran

Hianyiaw said:


> Any petty for sale mike :doublethumbsup:? Would love to get one to add to my collection



Unfortunately not, I'll PM you the list of what I'm likely to sell as I don't want to break/encroach on any forum rules. =)


----------



## mikedtran

I'm already missing the 240mm and additional 210mm gyuto. Pretty sure they are both going to good homes at least =)


----------



## Badgertooth

Is that a Takeshi handle I see on the 240? Makes it a completely different knife with the extra heft and authority of the ebony. 210 Kitaeji feels almost nimble by comparison.


----------



## mikedtran

Badgertooth said:


> Is that a Takeshi handle I see on the 240? Makes it a completely different knife with the extra heft and authority of the ebony. 210 Kitaeji feels almost nimble by comparison.



Good eye, it is the one with Takeshi handle. I got a lot of compliments from friends on that handle.

I'm personally more of a D-handle guy, though the octagonal ebony looks very pretty and I think for octagonal fans it will be a hit!


----------



## jacko9

mikedtran said:


> Good eye, it is the one with Takeshi handle. I got a lot of compliments from friends on that handle.
> 
> I'm personally more of a D-handle guy, though the octagonal ebony looks very pretty and I think for octagonal fans it will be a hit!



I think the octagon handle looks great on that knife- I should have jumped on that one ;-)


----------



## mikedtran

jacko9 said:


> I think the octagon handle looks great on that knife- I should have jumped on that one ;-)



I agree, have to say it is a well proportioned handle and definitely looks good!


----------



## Dardeau

I carved the inside of a friction fit saya for my 270mm mioroshi tonight. It really makes you appreciate how nice the grind is on Shigefusa single bevels.


----------



## mikedtran

This top one is going to a new home, where it will get more love. (already SPF, but will be missed)


----------



## j22582536

Time to update my Shigefusa family photo~


----------



## ynot1985

Wow, what a collection .. Is the fifth from the left a yo kitaeji Suji?


----------



## j22582536

ynot1985 said:


> Wow, what a collection .. Is the fifth from the left a yo kitaeji Suji?



yeah, its a 240mm yo kitaeji suji


----------



## V1P

j22582536 said:


> Time to update my Shigefusa family photo~



That is one bad ass family photo! [emoji106]


----------



## Zweber12

Incredible collection; pictures like this never get old! Several amazing pieces, wow!




j22582536 said:


> Time to update my Shigefusa family photo~


----------



## schanop

This is awesome, J.



j22582536 said:


> Time to update my Shigefusa family photo~


----------



## Zweber12

I thought I had seen my fair share of Shigefusa unicorns until I saw these two knives today in Tokyo. Incredible; two unfinished, 300mm western handle kitaeji gyutos of which one is a single bevel (!!), the other double bevel. No rivet holes and these knives were not for sale...


----------



## mikedtran

THOSE ARE INSANE.......


----------



## Mute-on

Uh huh :bigeek:


----------



## schanop

:hatsoff: single bevel with integral bolster, damn...


----------



## bryan03

60mm @ heel ?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

would a single bevel gyuto be similar to a mioroshi deba?

EDIT
super cool find BTW. I wonder what other Shig treasures lurk around Japan that foreigners have no idea about


----------



## ynot1985

I think the mioroshi deba would have a very similar profile to the gyuto except that the Shinogi line would be higher up.


----------



## Badgertooth

Are we in Kandokoro territory here?


----------



## schanop

tjangula said:


> would a single bevel gyuto be similar to a mioroshi deba?
> 
> EDIT
> super cool find BTW. I wonder what other Shig treasures lurk around Japan that foreigners have no idea about



A single bevel gyuto should be quite a fair bit thinner and lighter than a mioroshi deba. I handled a 240 Shig mioroshi recently thinking of upsizing from 210. When I had it in my hands, I stopped the idea of up sizing. It felt like twice the size of a gyuto of the same length without measuring weight.


----------



## Mute-on

schanop said:


> A single bevel gyuto should be quite a fair bit thinner and lighter than a mioroshi deba. I handled a 240 Shig mioroshi recently thinking of upsizing from 210. When I had it in my hands, I stopped the idea of up sizing. It felt like twice the size of a gyuto of the same length without measuring weight.



You should try a 270 Shig Mioroshi. It's like waving a short sword around, unsurprisingly at 381g ....


----------



## daveb

Short?


----------



## Mute-on

daveb said:


> Short?



Depends how you like your swords, Dave


----------



## strumke

Mute-on said:


> You should try a 270 Shig Mioroshi. It's like waving a short sword around, unsurprisingly at 381g ....



I just picked up a 270 mioroshi and it weighs 322... Still feels a bit like a sword though


----------



## Mute-on

Looks like mine is a real heavyweight. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## schanop

Mute-on said:


> You should try a 270 Shig Mioroshi. It's like waving a short sword around, unsurprisingly at 381g ....



One day if it comes near Sydney :doublethumbsup: For most fish that I buy, 180 deba and 210 mioroshi deba cover pretty well.


----------



## Mute-on

If I'm coming up I'll bring it with me


----------



## Zweber12

As it was a rainy day, I pivoted my collection spreadsheet and came up with some interesting Shigefusa stats. Disclaimer: these numbers only pertain to my knives and the sample size is (of course) too small. Prices per mm are in CHF and use todays exchange rates from the different currencies used during acquisition.

So what does a Shigefusa knife cost per millimeter? I separated out different handle variations to get to more accurate numbers:
-	A mm of Kasumi, D-handle knife costs on average 2.39 CHF
-	A mm of Kasumi, Yo-handle knife costs on average 3.65 CHF

-	A mm of Kitaeji, D-handle knife costs on average 3.53 CHF 
-	A mm of Kitaeji, Yo-Handle knife costs on average 6.17 CHF

The famous price ratio between between Kasumi/Kitaeji:
-	Average: 1.64 (all knives together) 
-	Price ratio Kasumi/Kitaeji with D-Handle only: 1.51
-	Price ratio Kasumi/Kitaeji with Yo-Handle only: 1.69

However, I am lucky enough to own both a Kasumi and Kitaeji version of a Yanagiba, Kakugata Usuba, Gyuto and Mioroshi. Normalized by mm price, the ratios between Kasumi and Kitaeji finishes of the four knives are:
-	Gyuto: 2.26/1.8 (explained later on)
-	Usuba: 1.46
-	Mioroshi: 1.16*
-	Yanagiba: 1.96

_*The Kitaeji version was an exceptionally good price._

To explain the rather high ratio of 2.26 of the Gyutos, this number is skewed due to the two Yo- handles that were taken into account. If separated out, the ratio, based on the Kasumi price per mm as base line, are:
-	Kasumi: 1
-	Kitaeji D -handle 1.8 
-	Kitaeji Yo-Handle is: 2.93

Now, the question on every ones mind, did prices increases? Based on two year data, the answer is yes:
-	Kasumi: +17%
-	Kitaeji: +13%

The R2 of the two data lines used to calculate these percentages was rather poor, though these lines can be helpful in determining a fair price of a knife in relation to similar blades in terms of finish over time. The question is why a different between the two? I can only speculate.

Other interesting stats:

Does advertised length hold up; i.e is a 210mm length really a 210mm length? The answer is: variation exist, though on average this is 99.6% (100% being the actual advertised length.) The range is 93% to 106%.

If all the knives in my collection are averaged out to a 'Generic Shigefusa Knife', it will have the following characteristics: 
- Weight: 191 gr
- Handle length: 131mm
- Handle width: 25.8mm
- Height at heel: 44.8mm
- Width at handle: 6.2
- Width above heel: 4.1mm
- Width at middle: 2.9
- Width 1cm from tip: 1.7
- Cross section 2cm from from edge: 2.2mm
- Cross section 1cm from from edge: 1.7mm
- Cross section 0.5cm from from edge: 1.0mm


----------



## LucasFur

Zweber12 said:


> So what does a Shigefusa knife cost per millimeter? I separated out different handle variations to get to more accurate numbers:
> -	A mm of Kasumi, D-handle knife costs on average 2.39 CHF
> -	A mm of Kasumi, Yo-handle knife costs on average 3.65 CHF
> 
> -	A mm of Kitaeji, D-handle knife costs on average 3.53 CHF
> -	A mm of Kitaeji, Yo-Handle knife costs on average 6.17 CHF
> 
> The famous price ratio between between Kasumi/Kitaeji:
> -	Average: 1.64 (all knives together)
> -	Price ratio Kasumi/Kitaeji with D-Handle only: 1.51
> -	Price ratio Kasumi/Kitaeji with Yo-Handle only: 1.69
> 
> However, I am lucky enough to own both a Kasumi and Kitaeji version of a Yanagiba, Kakugata Usuba, Gyuto and Mioroshi. Normalized by mm price, the ratios between Kasumi and Kitaeji finishes of the four knives are:
> -	Gyuto: 2.26/1.8 (explained later on)
> -	Usuba: 1.46
> -	Mioroshi: 1.16*
> -	Yanagiba: 1.96
> 
> _*The Kitaeji version was an exceptionally good price._



UNREAL STATS! How many shigs do you have exactly?


----------



## Badgertooth

I'm a data analyst by profession and this was very soothing. Well done Zweber


----------



## Badgertooth

I look forward to the Tableau viz you're going to do for us


----------



## Mute-on

Nice work Floris. I'd be interested in separate single bevel and double bevel analyses too


----------



## Zweber12

Good suggestion, took out the Yo-handles from the numbers:

Double Bevel:
- Kasumi: 2.48
- Kitaeji: 3.36

Single Bevel:
- Kasumi: 2.31
- Kitaeji: 3.78

I can explain the higher price per mm for the double bevel kasumi (2.48) vs single bevel (2.31), as this includes a kasumi Chuka. Without this knife the price comes down to 2.11 per mm. Again, i think these numbers are a confirmation of what we all knew/felt anyway.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

OK you lot. Blunt question: Are the kurouchi shigs the best or the worst idea (heard they are a tad thicker and stuff) to get if one wants the performance on a budget?


----------



## Mute-on

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> OK you lot. Blunt question: Are the kurouchi shigs the best or the worst idea (heard they are a tad thicker and stuff) to get if one wants the performance on a budget?



They are a good idea. Very nice grind and can be a little thicker/heavier than Kasumi equivalents. Be aware that Ku has a bit of drag compared to Kasumi, which you may or may not notice or like.

Get one to try. You have nothing to lose


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

..any idea if the ones dick.biz has (listed as kasumi but they are ku) are s-ground?


----------



## riverie

This is my first and only shigefusa. 30cm yanagi that I bought years ago from Marko. I own several high-end yanagi and this shigefusa really blow me away fit their F&F and sharpness, their craftsmanship is truly amazing. I just wished their price isn't crazy like now because I need 24cm yanagi/fugubiki for my smaller sushi bar. Please let me know if any of you have that one that you're willing to go.


----------



## mikedtran

Unicorns do exist...


----------



## Badgertooth

Is that a giant muki or a setsuzuke of sorts? Stunning whatever it is


----------



## mikedtran

Badgertooth said:


> Is that a giant muki or a setsuzuke of sorts? Stunning whatever it is



My understanding is it is a 270mm kiritsuke. It definitely has more heel height than it looks. 

Though whatever we call it, it definitely is unique.


----------



## krx927

mikedtran said:


> My understanding is it is a 270mm kiritsuke. It definitely has more heel height than it looks.
> 
> Though whatever we call it, it definitely is unique.



Hi Mike, I was just wondering recently where are you hiding. I suppose you are in a stage of enjoying knives instead of hearding.

Looking forward to some new post in show you newest knife buy...


----------



## mikedtran

krx927 said:


> Hi Mike, I was just wondering recently where are you hiding. I suppose you are in a stage of enjoying knives instead of hearding.
> 
> Looking forward to some new post in show you newest knife buy...



You are spot on mate! I have stopped purchasing knives actually also.

I'm currently trying to focus more on sharpening/polishing and enjoying my knives instead of your nice choice of word "hearding" but I would almost call it "hoarding" knives before =p

I have actually even been quietly slimming my collection over the last couple months to people who expressed interest =)


----------



## schanop

mikedtran said:


> Unicorns do exist...



That's a good find, Mike. A version I have is 210, and I use it as a diamond tip usuba. It is a little bit less tall than an usuba at the same length.


----------



## mikedtran

That is beautiful! The interesting thing about Shigefusa "Kiritusuke" is it doesn't have the third plane or a very noticeable third plane for the tip.

Would anyone more knowledgeable about single bevels/kiritsuke be able to clarify? It makes me think its more like a tall K-tip yanagi than what I've traditionally seen with Kiritsukes?


----------



## Mute-on

This is an interesting observation about the third plane Mike. My 180 Mukimono also doesn't have the third plane. However it is Kasumi with chiseled Kanji. 

J


----------



## mikedtran

Mute-on said:


> This is an interesting observation about the third plane Mike. My 180 Mukimono also doesn't have the third plane. However it is Kasumi with chiseled Kanji.
> 
> J



Chiseled kanji kasumi is also not standard, though I have seen some kasumi integral gyutos. 

My mukimono and the more recent batch I have seen does have the third plane. 

Though in the end it is mostly us Shig addict/knife knerds nerding out as I don't think the third plane does too much as far as function.


----------



## Mute-on

I actually find the third plane really sets off the knife. I was a little disappointed mine didn't have it, but the chiseled Kanji kinda made up for it


----------



## schanop

From what I have seen, Shig's mukimono has the tip bevelled just like square tip usuba, and takohiki. And for limited samples of kiritsuke that I have seen, it does not have the bevelled tip. Probably it is aesthetic choice for Shigefusa.

For kensaki yanagiba, or kiritsuke tip yanagiba, I have seen both versions with bevelled tip (usually) and without (Hide). A taller kiritsuke usually comes with bevelled tip though.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

My Watanabe honyaki kensaki yanagi has the bevelled third plane at the tip.


----------

